

An API up and running in 10mins with Grape, Heroku and 3scale - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/06/the-10-minute-api-up-running-3scale-grape-heroku-api-10-minutes/

======
chesh
This could be the beginning of the API Olympics. Can anyone launch a fully
authenticated API in less that 10 minutes?

